
PopCap teams with 9-year-old to grant wish, create fun game - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/07/popcap-teams-with-10-year-old-to-grant-wish-create-fun-game.ars
======
mirkules
I got this game over the weekend. The one thing that really stood out was the
soundtrack. It _really_ contributes to the fast-paced tempo and creates a
sense of urgency. My only gripe is there are only 3 levels, and I beat the
game in about 20 minutes, but hey, it was free.

